# Canadian Usenet Provider?



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

Anyone using a Canadian Usenet provider? Any recommendations?


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

If your ISP is Cogeco (since you are from the Hammer), they have an NNTP server. news.cogeco.ca. See if that suits you.

Cheers


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Giganews Usenet Newsgroups Service, News Servers, Usenet Access

500% better than any service your ISP will give you.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

MacDaddy said:


> Giganews Usenet Newsgroups Service, News Servers, Usenet Access
> 
> 500% better than any service your ISP will give you.


They aren't Canadian though. Looks like they're in Texas.


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

Thanks. I'm thinking of buying Unison and signing up with theirs for 9.99 a month.
Fully encrypted and this traffic isn't throttled.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I use Unison and GigaNewz, great service all around (Wicked fast speeds).


----------

